# Cable has been cancelled



## skruggie (Jun 28, 2002)

And this is exactly the reason I went with the premiere - in case this day ever came. 

I was forced into dropping cable for financial reasons, but based on my tv viewing habits I doubt very much that I will miss it.

Between my season passes, wish lists, netflix and potentially in the future hulu plus I am feeling quite set.

At some point in the future I may add itunes season passes to the mix, but for the time being this is going to work. Would love to hear from other non-sport watching cord cutters and how your experiences have been.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I love Aereo!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

hulu plus has commercials... The sole reason I won't use it as a 'core' watching experience. I *may* at some point sign up for one of the free trials to watch some of the shows they have exclusively (if that's still true -- at one point they had unaired episodes of some cancelled shows I liked)... But not as something I pay for. (BTW, I am NOT by definition spazzing against something having commercials that I pay for.. Cable obviously has commercials, newspapers have ads, etc.. but I can skip the rest of them.)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

My monthly cost just for tivo use alone is:

Netflix + tax = $25
Internet = $44
Total monthly cost: $69

Not counted in the monthly costs: 2x Tivo with lifetime, or other devices or services.
OTA only, never had cable or satellite.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> My monthly cost just for tivo use alone is:
> 
> Netflix + tax = $25
> Internet = $44
> ...


You must add land tel cost if you have that as many of us have triple play with the cable service.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

lessd said:


> You must add land tel cost if you have that as many of us have triple play with the cable service.


I didn't count it because Tivo does not use it. Tivo is networked.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> I didn't count it because Tivo does not use it. Tivo is networked.


That all depends on which model you own. Older Tivos still require a land line to get guide data and updates.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I cut the cord in 2009, dropping DirecTV. Monthly cost right now, it has changed often since 2009 but I think this is the highest it has ever been.

Comcast Xfinity internet $50 (Includes ESPN3 and HBOGo)
Netflix $9

Of course I would have internet service whether I had cut the cord or not so that cost isn't really part of the cord cutting cost.

I have 3 lifetime TiVos connected for OTA and lifetime PlayOn/PlayLater running on a network PC. One month each year Amazon offers me a trial for Amazon Prime, I use it each year but I might drop Netflix for a year and use Amazon Prime next year. Comcast includes a digital economy cable package with the $50 service, I don't have the cable connected and don't have a cablecard and only use the internet streaming options. I own the modem and router used.

I have Google TV at each of three HDTVs in house, that is the only way to bring everything, traditional TV with TiVo, streaming services, PlayOn/PlayLater, and local content via Plex into a single HDMI input controlled by a full sized keyboard. I also have Roku and Chromecast but those sit mostly unused.

I have used Hulu Plus a few times when free trials were offered over the years and like it really well, commercials are skipped using PlayLater/Plex, but I haven't subscribed since I like Netflix even better. I like Amazon Prime better as well and don't plan on having multiple pay subscription services.

Sports programming options are not as great as I would like, ESPN3 has gotten worse, not better over the years, but I am living with it.

I also rent about a half dozen movies a month, total cost about $10 on average. No change compared to when I had DirecTV.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

One thing that should be factored in is that when you drop TV service with Comcast they jack up your internet rates, or at least that's the way they used to do it. I think most providers will charge you a higher rate for internet with no TV or phone service. Back when I had Comcast it would have been cheaper for me to have internet with just basic TV service than to have internet only.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I cut the cord in 2009, dropping DirecTV. Monthly cost right now, it has changed often since 2009 but I think this is the highest it has ever been.
> 
> Comcast Xfinity internet $50 (Includes ESPN3 and HBOGo)


How does Comcast HSI include HBO Go without a cable sub (+HBO)? You using someone else's credentials?

ESPN3 sucks now and I'm a big sports fan, so I have a double play promo that I renew every year that gets me all channels + HSI for less than $100 a month. Well worth it.

The bigger problem with only having HSI is that caps will kill you for heavy streaming, and they're coming to every market eventually.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> How does Comcast HSI include HBO Go without a cable sub (+HBO)? You using someone else's credentials?
> 
> ESPN3 sucks now and I'm a big sports fan, so I have a double play promo that I renew every year that gets me all channels + HSI for less than $100 a month. Well worth it.
> 
> The bigger problem with only having HSI is that caps will kill you for heavy streaming, and they're coming to every market eventually.


I have an economy digital cable sub as I indicated but no cable connected, that would require a cablecard or Xfinity cable box so I just use the streaming services that come with the service. Comcast contacted me as an internet subscriber and asked if I wanted to add a minimal cable TV package that included HBO for a nominal additional fee, I said yes just to get HBOGo. I assume most would have also paid for a cable box or cablecard as part of this deal but I did not. I was sent a non HD cable box, I just laughed and set it aside.

I agree my cap free data usage will come to an end and I will have to change how I do things at that time but not having to rely on data for local channels will make that possible.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> One thing that should be factored in is that when you drop TV service with Comcast they jack up your internet rates, or at least that's the way they used to do it. I think most providers will charge you a higher rate for internet with no TV or phone service. Back when I had Comcast it would have been cheaper for me to have internet with just basic TV service than to have internet only.


Bundling TV with internet is the better deal still with Comcast but my monthly bill did go up slightly when I added that minimum cable package to get HBOGo. It might have been a $5/month increase. It is a 1-year promotion so I will either drop cable or negotiate another deal, if not, internet plus cable will be more than I am willing to pay for just internet plus HBOGo.

The promotion is called something like Xfinity Internet Blast Plus Economy Digital Cable with HBO and I read about it months before I received the offer and was ready to accept it if it was offered. I think all Comcast markets have it available but I don't know how to get it other than just wait like I did.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I have an economy digital cable sub as I indicated but no cable connected, that would require a cablecard or Xfinity cable box so I just use the streaming services that come with the service. Comcast contacted me as an internet subscriber and asked if I wanted to add a minimal cable TV package that included HBO for a nominal additional fee, I said yes just to get HBOGo. I assume most would have also paid for a cable box or cablecard as part of this deal but I did not. I was sent a non HD cable box, I just laughed and set it aside.
> 
> I agree my cap free data usage will come to an end and I will have to change how I do things at that time but not having to rely on data for local channels will make that possible.


You actually *are* subscribing to cable then, even though you are not using the box.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> I didn't count it because Tivo does not use it. Tivo is networked.


It not that TiVo uses the land Tel but with triple play you don't know what your paying extra for any one of the services, I could get a triple play package for $99 that inc one free cable card, internet, and one landline, I would have to purchase a $80 modem to save the extra $8/month equip charge, so my savings would not be that much if I dropped just the cable and used an ATT land line for phone, Comcast for internet and purchased an OTA antenna and had it mounted.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

javabird said:


> You actually *are* subscribing to cable then, even though you are not using the box.


Not using the cable either for anything other than internet but that is how I described it, I have a minimal cable package at a nominal fee to have HBOGo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So cable hasn't been cancelled? 

I could not cut it out since most of the content I watch is not available OTA. Plus cableTv is very inexpensive here on FIOS. I have the Ultimate HD tier and I pay much less than when I had DirecTV in the early 2000's or when I had Comcast. Plus I get many, many more HD channels now compared to when I was paying alot more in the early 2000's. Heck I'm even paying less now than when I first got FIOS in 2007. My internet speed is several times faster and I have many more HD channels.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> So cable hasn't been cancelled?


Ha, I would say cable TV was cancelled, remains cancelled and disconnected and I am not paying for cable TV, I am paying $5/month for HBOGo. I will do this as long as Comcast will allow me to do it, HBOGo is the best streaming service, period. The only issue I had was Sunday nights during Game of Thrones, it didn't work so I quit trying. I can watch Game of Thrones on Mondays.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

mr.unnatural said:


> That all depends on which model you own. Older Tivos still require a land line to get guide data and updates.


I only had a Series 1 that used the phone, now recycled and the lifetime was transferred to a S3HD. Had a Series 2 and that was using Wifi from the start.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> That all depends on which model you own. Older Tivos still require a land line to get guide data and updates.


Well, yeah, if you're one of those non-adventurous sorts that leaves their TiVos un-modified and unimproved.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

javabird said:


> You actually *are* subscribing to cable then, even though you are not using the box.


Yep, he's not a cord-cutter as he claims (but close).


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> Yep, he's not a cord-cutter as he claims (but close).


I understand and it is a funny concept, I may not be a cord cutter as you define it, but I am certainly a cord cutter as I define it. No cable or satellite TV service is connected, all I have done is pay for HBOGo the only way I can get it. If you think paying $5 for HBOGo voids my claim as cord cutter, so be it, I can't say that really matters to me.

In any event, I cut the cord in 2009 and have only had HBOGo for the last 3 months.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I understand and it is a funny concept, I may not be a cord cutter as you define it, but I am certainly a cord cutter as I define it. No cable or satellite TV service is connected, all I have done is pay for HBOGo the only way I can get it. If you think paying $5 for HBOGo voids my claim as cord cutter, so be it, I can't say that really matters to me.
> 
> In any event, I cut the cord in 2009 and have only had HBOGo for the last 3 months.


Does *cord cutting *have an official definition and judges to tell you when you are or are not a official cord cutter??


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I understand and it is a funny concept, I may not be a cord cutter as you define it, but I am certainly a cord cutter as I define it. No cable or satellite TV service is connected, all I have done is pay for HBOGo the only way I can get it. If you think paying $5 for HBOGo voids my claim as cord cutter, so be it, I can't say that really matters to me.
> 
> In any event, I cut the cord in 2009 and have only had HBOGo for the last 3 months.


I'm trying to understand the reasoning behind not using the _*included*_ box/CableCARD?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> I'm trying to understand the reasoning behind not using the _*included*_ box/CableCARD?


I didn't get an HD cable box, I got an SD cable box which doesn't have HDMI output. I am not certain but the fees for an HD cable box or cablecard were going to be more than I am paying for the cable service.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I didn't get an HD cable box, I got an SD cable box which doesn't have HDMI output. I am not certain but the fees for an HD cable box or cablecard were going to be more than I am paying for the cable service.


Comcast, right? CableCARD is free. In fact, if you turn in your box and get a CableCARD instead, you should get a $2.50/mo "Customer Owned Equipment" credit.


----------



## skruggie (Jun 28, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> One thing that should be factored in is that when you drop TV service with Comcast they jack up your internet rates, or at least that's the way they used to do it. I think most providers will charge you a higher rate for internet with no TV or phone service. Back when I had Comcast it would have been cheaper for me to have internet with just basic TV service than to have internet only.


I am being charged $55/month for just internet - with the cable package I just dropped it was 98/month for everything. Even with the higher rate for not being on a package it's still way more value for my money.

2 days later and I don't miss cable. Well with a caveat that I am also operating with a tivo that is 80% full


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

lessd said:


> Does *cord cutting *have an official definition and judges to tell you when you are or are not a official cord cutter??


Cord cutting means not subscribing to pay-tv services. Although it's still technically cord cutting, it muddies the waters a lot because a lot of younger people have their parents' HBO Go or WatchESPN logins.

This whole cord cutting thing is way overhyped. It's just a right-sizing of the market for the small proportion of people who don't really watch TV in the first place getting rid of something that they don't really use. Those of us who actually watch TV have cable.

I also find it strange that people talk about cutting the cord on a TiVo forum, when a TiVo is a device specifically designed to be attached to the "cord", make the "cord" more useful, and get more out of the "cord", not get rid of it. Yes, I know the bast Roamio will work with OTA, but that's an afterthought to an otherwise cable-based product.


----------



## JSY (Nov 6, 2002)

lessd said:


> Does *cord cutting *have an official definition and judges to tell you when you are or are not a official cord cutter??


I really never liked the phrase "cut the cord" because it's so inaccurate. If I recall, this originally mean people who canceled cable and went with OTA. Somehow, it became to include people who canceled cable and went with internet delivery which means you really didn't cut the cord - you still have that same cord from the cable company, or you have a new cord from an internet provider. Seems like "cut the cord" now means that you no longer pay for cable (or satellite, I guess) programming, and not really cutting any cords.

In any case, at the very least if you're paying for any cable or satellite channel/package - I think you're still considered corded!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Bigg said:


> This whole cord cutting thing is way overhyped. It's just a right-sizing of the market for the small proportion of people who don't really watch TV in the first place getting rid of something that they don't really use. Those of us who actually watch TV have cable.


I know it hasn't come up here in this thread, but I love the people who say stuff like:
"I've become a cord cutter, and I can't be happier! I just watch HBO Go, and download everything else from usenet and bittorrent! And for sports, there are websites that stream most everything I want to watch! In fact, I was just watching a pay-per-view last night!"


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

My wife and I tried to cut the cord last summer and it didn't really last. 

We have only subscribed to pay-tv for around 4 1/2 years now, Dish to Wide Open West and now Comcast. We dropped Dish last summer and decided to go ota/streaming instead and it was tough (especially for my wife). We have Netflix, Amazon Prime and had a 2 month free Hulu Plus trial, but my wife really missed Hallmark and HGTV (both of which don't have any programs in an "all you can eat" service). 

We used to sub to Netflix disc by mail service before we had pay-tv (3 out at a time with streaming included) and that worked well for us and the kids. But we just got so used to watching current cable programming. So we signed up with tv with our internet provider (Wide Open West) in October. Comcast came by with a fantastic deal, so we jumped to them with a triple play package (HD Premiere TV w/ HBO, Starz, Streampix and 2 cable cards, phone and 105/20 internet for $110.49 complete after taxes and fees for 12 months without a contract) about three months ago. A few dollars more than the price of internet, 3rd party VOIP and 3 streaming services or 2 streaming services and Netflix 1 disc by mail plan.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Comcast, right? CableCARD is free. In fact, if you turn in your box and get a CableCARD instead, you should get a $2.50/mo "Customer Owned Equipment" credit.


You're sure the package I accepted provides HD cable channels for the price I am paying? Nothing in the offer I accepted over the phone or in the documents I have received indicate that. The equipment received doesn't permit it but all I have to do is return it and I will be given a CableCard that will allow HD channel access without any additional fees? Pretty cool if true but I am not heading over to the Comcast office without something that makes this clear.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Here is a Comcast Xfinity channel list for my area:

https://www.comcast.com/Customers/clu/ChannelLineup.ashx

The package I am getting is called Digital Economy plus HBO. The little blurb at the top indicates HD channels vary by area and require an HD box but doesn't indicate anything further. If I can get a CableCard and it works with a TiVo without additional fees, I will connect the cable. I am still skeptical that will work, I won't even require the $2.50 credit for using my own equipment but of course will accept it if it shows up on the bill. With my luck, what I will do by exchanging my cable box for a CableCard is update the promo offer I am getting now to something that isn't offered at a special price. It isn't easy figuring out what the services you agree to will cost if you try to add something new. Reading the Comcast website clarifies nothing for me.

I know what I have now, cable TV that is worthless to me if I connect it and streaming services that are of value and I know the cost.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

JSY said:


> I really never liked the phrase "cut the cord" because it's so inaccurate. If I recall, this originally mean people who canceled cable and went with OTA. Somehow, it became to include people who canceled cable and went with internet delivery which means you really didn't cut the cord - you still have that same cord from the cable company, or you have a new cord from an internet provider. Seems like "cut the cord" now means that you no longer pay for cable (or satellite, I guess) programming, and not really cutting any cords.
> 
> In any case, at the very least if you're paying for any cable or satellite channel/package - I think you're still considered corded!


Clearly OTA is what makes cutting the cord work for me but OTA by itself isn't very good when you can get so much more by internet streaming. My total bill for OTA and streaming services has been $0 most months. Adding Netflix has made it $8 some months. Internet streaming services such as Hulu, ESPN3, Crackle, Internet Archive, ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, and dozens of others are free and legal. Netflix is such a bargain at its price, it is hard to argue with adding it but I have paid for maybe 8 months of Netlflix in the 5 years since I cut the cord. HBOGo added $5/month the last few months compared to what I was paying Comcast for internet only.

Once again, I am paying nothing for cable TV, I don't use it and wouldn't pay for something I don't use. I am paying for HBOGo, the best streaming service I have used. I asked if it was included in the offer and since it was, I accepted the offer and was willing to pay the necessary price to get the service. If I was a cable user and didn't use HBOGo, like many that accepted this exact offer, I would consider that $5/month for cable and $0/month for HBOGo.

This isn't a very complicated concept but I get more content than I can begin to watch for $0/month to $13/month over the last 5 years, I think that is considerably less than cable costs. My average cost has probably been around $3/month but the math would be simple if I cared to figure it out. Other things I did when I had DirecTV, internet service, renting recent movies, etc., I still do but don't consider those cord cutting costs since that didn't change.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

If it were just me watching TV I could cut the cord in a heartbeat. I probably get about 40-50% of my programming via OTA and the rest via FIOS. I could easily get the FIOS content via torrents if I were forced into that direction. The wife and son watch cable channels over and above my usually lineup so using torrents for them isn't an option. Even without torrents I have more than enough programming stockpiled on my server to literally last me several years without ever watching cable or OTA again.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

The link you posted takes me to list of channels available in _*my*_ area. But it does have some HD channels including all of the locals.

Chris Gerhard,

When dealing with Comcast, there are no guarantees because they have been known to try and get away with whatever they can, but here is the way things are _*supposed*_ to work (per FCC regulations):

If a package includes a converter box (yours does), you can use a CableCARD instead. It must be capable of receiving all linear channels in your package. (Technically, that's inaccurate since a CableCARD _*isn't*_ a receiver, but it does describe what the end user sees).

BTW, no package of which I am aware includes an HD box.

You stated you "...wouldn't pay for something I don't use.", but that is _*exactly*_ what you are doing.
-------------------------------------------------

mr.unnatural,

I can't let something you wrote earlier go w/o comment. You stated "Older Tivos still require a land line to get guide data and updates". That is at the very least misleading. I have a couple of "Older TiVos" (single-tuner S2s) that have _*never*_ been connected to a phone line.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I understand and it is a funny concept, I may not be a cord cutter as you define it, but I am certainly a cord cutter as I define it. No cable or satellite TV service is connected, all I have done is pay for HBOGo the only way I can get it. If you think paying $5 for HBOGo voids my claim as cord cutter, so be it, I can't say that really matters to me.
> 
> In any event, I cut the cord in 2009 and have only had HBOGo for the last 3 months.


You are not a cord cutter. You still count as a video subscriber in Comcast's eyes. Part of your monthly fee goes to pay HBO and the 15 or so channels you get in the basic package. Just because you aren't using all of the service doesn't mean you aren't paying for it. You can call yourself a cord cutter all day but in the eyes of the investors, the cable company, and the content providers, you are not.



lessd said:


> Does *cord cutting *have an official definition and judges to tell you when you are or are not a official cord cutter??


I think the best definition is whether or not you show up as a video subscriber to the cable/satellite/telco company. In this guy's case, he certainly is still a cable TV subscriber whether he uses it or not.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I know it hasn't come up here in this thread, but I love the people who say stuff like:
> "I've become a cord cutter, and I can't be happier! I just watch HBO Go, and download everything else from usenet and bittorrent! And for sports, there are websites that stream most everything I want to watch! In fact, I was just watching a pay-per-view last night!"


Yeah. The streaming websites are the most unbelievable. At least on bittorrent you can get some good quality stuff. The pirated live streams are crappy quality, and come from some pretty shady websites.

Pirating doesn't count as cord-cutting, although at the same time, pirating is a competitor to the broken business model that the cable channels are using...



Chris Gerhard said:


> If I can get a CableCard and it works with a TiVo without additional fees, I will connect the cable. I am still skeptical that will work, I won't even require the $2.50 credit for using my own equipment but of course will accept it if it shows up on the bill.


You can get a CableCard on your current plan, that's federal law. You will get SD channels. The question is whether you get HD channels. In some markets, the HD fee is a programming fee, in other markets it is an equipment fee. For 99% of the subscribers that differentiation is irrelevant. For TiVo users, it is rather important, since we have to pay programming fees, but not equipment fees. Luckily, in my area, it's an equipment fee, so I pay -$2.50/mo for my equipment.

Yes, Comcast is a giant, disorganized mess.



Chris Gerhard said:


> Clearly OTA is what makes cutting the cord work for me but OTA by itself isn't very good when you can get so much more by internet streaming. My total bill for OTA and streaming services has been $0 most months. Adding Netflix has made it $8 some months. Internet streaming services such as Hulu, ESPN3, Crackle, Internet Archive, ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, and dozens of others are free and legal. Netflix is such a bargain at its price, it is hard to argue with adding it but I have paid for maybe 8 months of Netlflix in the 5 years since I cut the cord. HBOGo added $5/month the last few months compared to what I was paying Comcast for internet only.
> 
> Once again, I am paying nothing for cable TV, I don't use it and wouldn't pay for something I don't use. I am paying for HBOGo, the best streaming service I have used. I asked if it was included in the offer and since it was, I accepted the offer and was willing to pay the necessary price to get the service. If I was a cable user and didn't use HBOGo, like many that accepted this exact offer, I would consider that $5/month for cable and $0/month for HBOGo.
> 
> This isn't a very complicated concept but I get more content than I can begin to watch for $0/month to $13/month over the last 5 years, I think that is considerably less than cable costs. My average cost has probably been around $3/month but the math would be simple if I cared to figure it out. Other things I did when I had DirecTV, internet service, renting recent movies, etc., I still do but don't consider those cord cutting costs since that didn't change.


You are paying for HBO. That is tied to cable. *Hence you are NOT a cord-cutter.*

Also, Netflix doesn't compete with cable. Maybe it competes with some VOD rentals, or additional outlets to access free VOD, but it doesn't compete with the core service.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Bigg said:


> You can get a CableCard on your current plan, that's federal law. You will get SD channels. The question is whether you get HD channels. In some markets, the HD fee is a programming fee, in other markets it is an equipment fee. For 99% of the subscribers that differentiation is irrelevant. For TiVo users, it is rather important, since we have to pay programming fees, but not equipment fees. Luckily, in my area, it's an equipment fee, so I pay -$2.50/mo for my equipment.


While they may be able to get away with it since the FCC doesn't seem to be interested in enforcing its own regulations, they cannot _*legally*_ charge you more to receive channels that are in your package.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

JosephB said:


> You are not a cord cutter. You still count as a video subscriber in Comcast's eyes. Part of your monthly fee goes to pay HBO and the 15 or so channels you get in the basic package. Just because you aren't using all of the service doesn't mean you aren't paying for it. You can call yourself a cord cutter all day but in the eyes of the investors, the cable company, and the content providers, you are not.
> 
> I think the best definition is whether or not you show up as a video subscriber to the cable/satellite/telco company. In this guy's case, he certainly is still a cable TV subscriber whether he uses it or not.


Nosense, I disconnected the cable and haven't reconnected it, I bought HBOGo in the only manner possible with a special promotion. You can add whatever you want to the statement "cord cutter", claiming just cutting the cord isn't enough you also must meet some other irrelevant criteria but I say that is rather silly. The intent of cutting the cable, saving cost, I am hitting a bullseye with that, even if you add idiotic criteria in addition to cutting the cord to actually cut the cord.

Somebody that has quit smoking after 35 years, having smoked a pack a day for $100/month if he still buys a pack of cigarettes a month because he wants something else that comes with having a pack of cigarettes, he is still a smoker according to such silly criteria. He might want the Marlboro rewards or might want the pretty package or he might just want to have cigarettes just in case a woman bums a cigarette off of him. I say he is no longer a smoker, he is a former smoker regardless of whether or not he has cigarettes available to him, only actually smoking cigarettes would void the claim to have discontinued smoking.

I could see the point if I wasn't paying far less than HBOGo is worth on the market for just HBOGo, but I am not, I am paying a nominal fee for HBOGo only. The fact it gives me access to a group of channels, none of which I want or would use, except for HBO, doesn't change the fact I accepted the offer for HBOGo only and use HBOGo only.

If HBO ever offers HBOGo, exclusive of having a pay TV subscription, I guarantee the normal price will be greater than $5/month. As far as whether the cable/satellite company considers me a subscriber, I don't really care and this offer may have been intended as a way for Comcast to claim they added a new cable customer, I don't know, all I know is that it didn't result in my reconnecting the cable, neither the equipment or cable channels were worth a penny to me.

When this promotion ends, I think the normal price is $80/month for Comcast Xfinity Blast Plus Digital Economy including HBOGo and it isn't worth that to me so I am back to free streaming and maybe whatever $8/month streaming service I choose. It may be more than that, I don't know, that may be just internet service plus Digital Economy. I would say somebody would have to want those cable channels to pay that, I know I won't pay it. I would continue to pay $5/month for HBOGo as long as Comcast will allow me.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Bigg said:


> You can get a CableCard on your current plan, that's federal law. You will get SD channels. The question is whether you get HD channels. In some markets, the HD fee is a programming fee, in other markets it is an equipment fee. For 99% of the subscribers that differentiation is irrelevant. For TiVo users, it is rather important, since we have to pay programming fees, but not equipment fees. Luckily, in my area, it's an equipment fee, so I pay -$2.50/mo for my equipment.
> 
> Yes, Comcast is a giant, disorganized mess.
> 
> ...


I actually like Comcast, the cable internet service is rock solid here, fast, reliable and price competitive with other options. I am paying for HBOGo, an internet streaming service, I make the payment and get to decide why I have the services I have. I am paying nothing for services I don't use and knew I wouldn't use when I accepted the offer.

As far as getting Comcast to do what I think is right, I have fought one battle with the company and lost. We had an adult daughter move in with us in 2006, she wanted Comcast digital cable so we subscribed despite the fact I already had a contract with DirecTV I had to fulfill. I am sure most would have just insisted she use DirecTV but not us, we paid for Comcast. I knew that as a cable company Comcast must offer a box with firewire according to the FCC, great I was into using D-VHS for HD recording at the time and I added a box for my use in the home theater with firewire, a Motorola DVR.

It worked great for a couple of years, it quit working one day, I called to inquire and after many calls finally determined after asking a question to a technical staff person, a firmware update broke firewire for that model. I stated that the FCC mandates firewire be available to customers that request it and got to talk to a manager and forwarded the FCC regulations, specifically siting the relevant section. Nothing was ever done to fix the issue, the daughter moved out, we disconnected the service.

Right now, I can get HBOGo at all three HDTVs in house and adding a single HDTV in the Home Theater with HBO is of so little value to me that I won't fight a battle to get a CableCard working in one TiVo. I just don't think it will be as easy as taking the cable box to their office and being given a CableCard.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

You can prove anything if you are allowed to create your own definitions.

At one time, you couldn't get DSL w/o a voice line. I really had no need for a voice line and didn't use it but I had to have one to get DSL. Since I did not use it, does that mean I was actually just paying for DSL? No. It just meant that I was forced to pay for something I neither wanted nor needed to get something else I did want.

Lets look at this logically, shall we?

In order to have HBOGo, you have to have a subscription to HBO.

In order to have a subscription to HBO, you have to subscribe to a service that provides it such as satellite, cable, or U-verse TV.

Therefore, in order to have HBOGo, you have to subscribe to one of the above services, in your case cable.

While you would love to "cut the cord" and have standalone HBOGo, you _*can't*_. It's simply not possible.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> mr.unnatural,
> 
> I can't let something you wrote earlier go w/o comment. You stated "Older Tivos still require a land line to get guide data and updates". That is at the very least misleading. I have a couple of "Older TiVos" (single-tuner S2s) that have _*never*_ been connected to a phone line.


The original S1 Tivos could only connect via phone line unless modified with a Tivonet or Turbonet adapter. Later Tivos had USB ports or ethernet jacks that allowed you to connect via the internet directly or via an adapter. Obviously, if your S2 had either of these capabilities then I was not addressing your particular model. I guess I should have indicated this applied only to the original Tivo models to make it perfectly clear. Then again, I made the mistake of assuming that anyone familiar with older models would have understood what I was talking about without me having to spell it out.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> The original S1 Tivos could only connect via phone line unless modified with a Tivonet or Turbonet adapter. Later Tivos had USB ports or ethernet jacks that allowed you to connect via the internet directly or via an adapter. Obviously, if your S2 had either of these capabilities then I was not addressing your particular model. I guess I should have indicated this applied only to the original Tivo models to make it perfectly clear. Then again, I made the mistake of assuming that anyone familiar with older models would have understood what I was talking about without me having to spell it out.


 You assumed that everyone would just accept what you wrote w/o comment. Considering how few Series 1s are still being used, especially ones w/o a Tivonet or Turbonet card, your blanket statement was ridiculous.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> You can prove anything if you are allowed to create your own definitions.
> 
> At one time, you couldn't get DSL w/o a voice line. I really had no need for a voice line and didn't use it but I had to have one to get DSL. Since I did not use it, does that mean I was actually just paying for DSL? No. It just meant that I was forced to pay for something I neither wanted nor needed to get something else I did want.
> 
> ...


The only way I would look at is I am willing to pay $10/month for HBOGo, Comcast allows me to have it for $5/month so I am doing just that. I don't care if it includes tickets to 2 minor league baseball games per month, I am not going to the games and would pay nothing for the baseball games. I am not using the cable channels I have access to and therefore wouldn't pay anything for those channels. Netflix is $8 or $9 a month now, a great value, HBOGo is only slight better overall for my needs and worth a slight premium compated to Netflix to me,

I wanted a way to access that service at my price and for a year, I got it. My $30/month Comcast Xfinity internet six month promo ended, we had to pay $45/month just for internet and couldn't find any better internet promotions with Comcast or AT&T U-verse. I had read about the $50 Xfinity Blast Plus Economy Digital with HBO promotion and I stated then, if they offer that to me, I will take it to get HBOGo. Comcast called, I asked if HBOGo was included at that cost, the answer was yes, I said hook me up.

Your DSL example is relevant, I am assuming you didn't pay more than you were willing to pay for DSL internet service to get the phone line you didn't want. I don't care if you had to have a phone line or not, it sure seems to me you were paying for internet access, nothing for the phone line unless you hooked up a phone and used it. If you used it because you had it, I would say an allocation between both services would be the appropriate way to look at it.

If you think I must look at it as if my $5/month cost should be allocated to cable TV despite the fact I don't use cable TV, as I stated I don't really care, I know what I bought and why I am willing to pay $50/month to Comcast. I might try to negotiate a new deal acceptable to me when this one expires but I am not holding out much hope.

My real hope in a year to continue to have HBOGo will be that HBO offers HBOGo as a standalone service, not requiring a pay TV subscription and HBO looks to Netflix for the competitive price. I think most would agree HBOGo is better than Netflix but probably not worth twice the price. I have no idea if HBO will do that or how the service will be priced if it happens, I do know what I am willing to pay if it happens.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Exactly how are you different from someone who retains cable just so they can get one or two channels that aren't available OTA?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Clearly OTA is what makes cutting the cord work for me but OTA by itself isn't very good when you can get so much more by internet streaming. My total bill for OTA and streaming services has been $0 most months. Adding Netflix has made it $8 some months. Internet streaming services such as Hulu, ESPN3, Crackle, Internet Archive, ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, and dozens of others are free and legal. Netflix is such a bargain at its price, it is hard to argue with adding it but I have paid for maybe 8 months of Netlflix in the 5 years since I cut the cord. HBOGo added $5/month the last few months compared to what I was paying Comcast for internet only.
> 
> Once again, I am paying nothing for cable TV, I don't use it and wouldn't pay for something I don't use. I am paying for HBOGo, the best streaming service I have used. I asked if it was included in the offer and since it was, I accepted the offer and was willing to pay the necessary price to get the service. If I was a cable user and didn't use HBOGo, like many that accepted this exact offer, I would consider that $5/month for cable and $0/month for HBOGo.
> 
> This isn't a very complicated concept but I get more content than I can begin to watch for $0/month to $13/month over the last 5 years, I think that is considerably less than cable costs. My average cost has probably been around $3/month but the math would be simple if I cared to figure it out. Other things I did when I had DirecTV, internet service, renting recent movies, etc., I still do but don't consider those cord cutting costs since that didn't change.


I just don't understand how you can receive HBOGo without subscribing to cable, please clarify this.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Johncv said:


> I just don't understand how you can receive HBOGo without subscribing to cable, please clarify this.


I am sure you are joking but the relevant fact, I am willing to pay $10/month for HBOGo, nobody would claim that isn't a fair price for HBOGo. I am paying $5/month and get HBOGo, I don't care what else is included with that price, none if it I use and as long as I can get HBOGo for $5/month, I will, if it includes cable or doesn't include cable, I don't care, I will pay it and use HBOGo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bigg said:


> Cord cutting means not subscribing to pay-tv services. Although it's still technically cord cutting, it muddies the waters a lot because a lot of younger people have their parents' HBO Go or WatchESPN logins.
> 
> .....................


By getting HBO GO then a user has to be subscribed to HBO since you can't access HBO GO without a subscription to HBO. And if you are subscribed to HBO, a Pay TV service, then by this definition you cannot be a cord cutter.



Chris Gerhard said:


> I am sure you are joking but the relevant fact, I am willing to pay $10/month for HBOGo, nobody would claim that isn't a fair price for HBOGo. I am paying $5/month and get HBOGo, I don't care what else is included with that price, none if it I use and as long as I can get HBOGo for $5/month, I will, if it includes cable or doesn't include cable, I don't care, I will pay it and use HBOGo.


But you aren't subscribing to HBO GO. Granted that is all you are using but you are actually subscribed to HBO. WHich gives you access to HBO GO. You just choose not to use your HBO subscription even though you are paying for it. You can't purchase HBO GO separately in the US. It is only included with a subscription to HBO.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> By getting HBO GO then a user has to be subscribed to HBO since you can't access HBO GO without a subscription to HBO. And if you are subscribed to HBO, a Pay TV service, then by this definition you cannot be a cord cutter.


By whose definition? I say if the cord isn't connected, you are a cord cutter, period. If I was actually paying for cable, I would be a stupid cord cutter but I am not, I am paying for HBOGo, period. Find a better deal for what I want, I will gladly accept it, but I am sure you can't.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> By whose definition? I say if the cord isn't connected, you are a cord cutter, period. If I was actually paying for cable, I would be a stupid cord cutter but I am not, I am paying for HBOGo, period. Find a better deal for what I want, I will gladly accept it, but I am sure you can't.


So are you saying that your bill specifically says you are paying only for HBO GO? IF so then this is the first I've heard of HBO letting people subscribe just to HBO GO. I heard of them trying it over seas but the last thing I heard was that here in the US, there is no way to just pay for HBO GO. You have to subscribe to HBO and then you will get access to HBO GO. If I can subscribe to just HBO GO, I will do this next week instead of paying more and getting an HBO subscription. Since I want to watch the new show "The Leftovers". They have a free HBO weekend on FiOS right now. But I will need to pay for HBO to watch future episodes.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> So are you saying that your bill specifically says you are paying only for HBO GO? IF so then this is the first I've heard of HBO letting people subscribe just to HBO GO. I heard of them trying it over seas but the last thing I heard was that here in the US, there is no way to just pay for HBO GO. You have to subscribe to HBO and then you will get access to HBO GO. If I can subscribe to just HBO GO, I will do this next week instead of paying more and getting an HBO subscription. Since I want to watch the new show "The Leftovers". They have a free HBO weekend on FiOS right now. But I will need to pay for HBO to watch future episodes.


I think more interesting then that is you can't pay HBO directly for their product. You have to pay an intermediary and if you want current programming that is through UVerse/Sat/Cable only.

If the Amazon is able to eventually get current programming that could be a major shift.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> By whose definition? I say if the cord isn't connected, you are a cord cutter, period. If I was actually paying for cable, I would be a stupid cord cutter but I am not, I am paying for HBOGo, period. Find a better deal for what I want, I will gladly accept it, but I am sure you can't.


You are entitled to your own opinion. You are _*not*_ entitled to your own facts or definitions. And the *fact* is YOU SUBSCRIBE TO CABLE TV. It's irrelevant that you don't actually use the physical connection.

I ask again, just exactly what makes you different from someone who subscribes to cable solely to get HBO?

If you are a cord-cutter, then the phrase has no meaning. What you are is a _*potential*_ cord-cutter.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> So are you saying that your bill specifically says you are paying only for HBO GO? IF so then this is the first I've heard of HBO letting people subscribe just to HBO GO. I heard of them trying it over seas but the last thing I heard was that here in the US, there is no way to just pay for HBO GO. You have to subscribe to HBO and then you will get access to HBO GO. If I can subscribe to just HBO GO, I will do this next week instead of paying more and getting an HBO subscription. Since I want to watch the new show "The Leftovers". They have a free HBO weekend on FiOS right now. But I will need to pay for HBO to watch future episodes.


My bill doesn't itemize what I am paying for each of any of the services I use or don't use, nor does the contract, I get to decide what services are worth what price to me. This is a contract and I accept it when I receive value as I require since I am paying the bill.

Here is the proper allocation of the bill according to the only person qualified to allocate the bill:

Internet $45
HBOGo $5
Disconnected cable TV $0

This is also 100% consistent according to services available and used, it is also a reasonable allocation according to fair market prices for the services being used and not used. Maybe some here really would pay something for cable TV not being used, I don't do things that way, I decide what I want at what price and then try to find it at my price. I did exactly that here.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> You assumed that everyone would just accept what you wrote w/o comment. Considering how few Series 1s are still being used, especially ones w/o a Tivonet or Turbonet card, your blanket statement was ridiculous.


My original post on the subject was in response to one that implied that _all _Tivos are networked, which is absolutely not true. All I did was set the record straight. The fact that few S1's are still in service is irrelevant. Now, had he indicated that _most _Tivos are networked, I would not have replied at all because it is generally true.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I guess I should also point out the obvious, if HBOGo had become available ala carte at $10/month and I accepted it, all here would agree I would still be a cord cutter.

The result if that had happened would be 100% the same as what I have, except the price would $5/higher, no cable TV connected, same internet service, same HBOGo, only difference according to the nonsense claimed by some here, I am not a cord cutter because I could connect the cord and there would be some channels I don't want.

Using the same logic offerred here, I guess that any cable internet user that uses an ISP that provides unscrambled basic cable channels as part of signal coming into the house, whether or not that internet user connects that cable, can not be a cord cutter because he could connect the cable and get some channels. I know a number of cable companies had that exact situation for many years, I am sure some still do. I don't know how many internet users in that situation connected the cable to a TV but I would say all that did are not cord cutters and all that did not are cord cutters. That is exactly the same situation as I have so no surprise how I would view it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

My take on the whole cord cutting nonsense is this:

If you have any sort of cable connected to a service provider, you have not cut the cord, period. That includes cable TV, FIOS, internet service, or satellite. The TV services are obvious, but if you have internet and are paying for a streaming service, all you've done is lowered your costs. You haven't cut any cords. You're still paying for internet service even without TV.

A true cord cutter will only get content via an OTA antenna since that content is absolutely free. Those of you with smart phones can still get all sorts of content as you're paying for internet service and can access streaming services. If you pay for any streaming content via wireless phone, you're still connected, albeit a wireless cord.

In other words, cord cutting is an urban myth. Just about everyone pays for some type of service that keeps them connected. What is going on is that people are rebelling against the high cost of cable and are looking for ways to reduce their monthly costs. It has absolutely nothing to due with cutting any cords. The term "cord cutting" has been used to indicate that certain ties are being severed with a service provider when, in reality, they're still connected. What people really want is a low cost alternative to cable or satellite.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Here is a Comcast Xfinity channel list for my area:
> 
> https://www.comcast.com/Customers/clu/ChannelLineup.ashx
> 
> ...


I looked this up on my Comcast bill/price list (I'm also getting Limited Cable as part of my BlastPlus package, which is internet + Limited Cable):

"￼Digital economy - Includes digital cable, additional digital channels and a standard definition digital converter and remote for the primary outlet, access to Pay-per-View programming and MusicChoice"

For HBO under "Ancillary Services" there is a footnote: 
"14 Requires digital converter or CableCARD and Limited Cable"

If you look at your channel lineup, anything > 500 is usually HD, at least that's the case for my area, and it includes quite a few HD channels. I just use a cable card with my Tivo and it allows me to get quite a few HD channels. Since the cable card is free for the first outlet, you could try it out.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

javabird said:


> Since the cable card is free for the first outlet, you could try it out.


Actually, the first CableCARD _*in a device*_ is supposed to be free. You're only supposed to be charged _*for the CableCARD*_ if you have more than one card in the same device. The only TiVo that _*requires*_ two cards is the original Series 3.

ADO fees are something else altogether. Comcast charges for every "outlet" beyond the primary, which is why you need to exchange the box for a card. Otherwise, you are adding an "outlet".


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> While they may be able to get away with it since the FCC doesn't seem to be interested in enforcing its own regulations, they cannot _*legally*_ charge you more to receive channels that are in your package.


You can get all channels in SD that you pay for without an additional programming fee. HD channels are the issue in some areas. In my area, it is an equipment fee for the HD box, SO I don't have to pay more for HD channels on my TiVo, but *in other areas, the HD channels are not included in the base package*, but they don't charge extra for the HD boxes, they charge for the HD channels, so TiVo users have to pay an extra $10/mo.



Chris Gerhard said:


> Nosense, I disconnected the cable and haven't reconnected it, I bought HBOGo in the only manner possible with a special promotion.


By being a cable TV subscriber through Comcast, which means that you are NOT a cord cutter. You are counted as a cable subscriber on Comcast's quarterly reports.



Chris Gerhard said:


> I actually like Comcast, the cable internet service is rock solid here, fast, reliable and price competitive with other options.


Comcast is OK. They are better than a lot of cable companies, and their internet is pretty good. The video quality on their TV offerings suck, but since you're accessing your cable subscription only through HBO Go, you would just see the bad quality of HBO Go, and not their QAM channels. HBO is actually pretty good, as is ESPN- sort of, but a lot of others are pretty bad.



> Right now, I can get HBOGo at all three HDTVs in house and adding a single HDTV in the Home Theater with HBO is of so little value to me that I won't fight a battle to get a CableCard working in one TiVo. I just don't think it will be as easy as taking the cable box to their office and being given a CableCard.


It actually is that easy.



aaronwt said:


> By getting HBO GO then a user has to be subscribed to HBO since you can't access HBO GO without a subscription to HBO. And if you are subscribed to HBO, a Pay TV service, then by this definition you cannot be a cord cutter.


You completely missed my point. Many people do not subscribe to those services, but have access to their parents' logons for them from a different address, but still use them. I have access to my parents' login for WatchESPN, but they have the same access I do and no HBO, so in my case, it's rather irrelevant.



lpwcomp said:


> You are entitled to your own opinion. You are _*not*_ entitled to your own facts or definitions. And the *fact* is YOU SUBSCRIBE TO CABLE TV. It's irrelevant that you don't actually use the physical connection.


Correct.



mr.unnatural said:


> My take on the whole cord cutting nonsense is this:
> 
> If you have any sort of cable connected to a service provider, you have not cut the cord, period. That includes cable TV, FIOS, internet service, or satellite.


You're wrong in the other direction. A cord-cutter is defined as someone who doesn't have *pay TV* services. Who you get your internet from and what other businesses they are in with their GPON fiber, HFC coax, or VDSL plants is irrelevant to that point.

The murky point is people who subscribe to basic cable because it's cheaper to bundle basic cable with HSI than it is to get HSI-only in some situations. This is the trick that the MSOs are using to keep their TV sub numbers up, for both the small number of cord-cutters, as well as the much larger population of satellite users.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bigg said:


> .....................
> You completely missed my point. Many people do not subscribe to those services, but have access to their parents' logons for them from a different address, but still use them. I have access to my parents' login for WatchESPN, but they have the same access I do and no HBO, so in my case, it's rather irrelevant.
> ..............


I thought we were talking about legal means of getting HBO Go? If I wanted to I could do that or download torrents of HBO shows. But both those ways are along the same vein. I would get access to HBO Go by legal means.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> Actually, the first CableCARD _*in a device*_ is supposed to be free. You're only supposed to be charged _*for the CableCARD*_ if you have more than one card in the same device. The only TiVo that _*requires*_ two cards is the original Series 3.
> 
> ADO fees are something else altogether. Comcast charges for every "outlet" beyond the primary, which is why you need to exchange the box for a card. Otherwise, you are adding an "outlet".


You are correct, I should have specified that you would need to exchange the cable box for the CC to have it considered free for the first outlet.

Sorry I don't know what ADO stands for.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I don't see "Cutting the cord" as any different than switching to DTV from cable or vice versa. IT's just people shopping for a cheaper package that fits them better. 

Right? I mean I would probably "cut the cord" if it was cheaper to get the content myself and my family watch and was a roughly comparable experience. But for me it's not. I don't want to wait a year to see some content or do without it. And if I could buy all the shows separately off Amazon or iTunes it would be more expensive. And I don't think I would want multiple logins or interfaces either although I would try it out if it indeed was much cheaper.

The only thing that annoys me about the whole "cord cutting" phenomenon are those who act like you get the same thing for 1/20 the price of a cable or satellite package whose price they always always quote in 3 figures minimum per month.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Some believe "cutting the cord" or "cord cutting" has to involve a scenario where cutting all coax coming into your house (other than coax for carrying OTA), causes no losses of what you use, and eliminates a bill from the cable company. This narrow view does tend to make cord-cutting a myth, when many still pay for and use internet service from their cable company.

The phrase/term "cutting the cord" has been around longer than TV, as-in reference to cutting the umbilical cord, and getting along without what was at the other end of the cord providing what you need. In this context, it's most often in reference to adult children not depending on their parents, and providing for themselves.

Other than saying what I just did, I have no interest in becoming involved in the debate on "cord cutting". It's yet another topic (one of many) that many will seize on to get their debate on, while others will learn to just avoid the topic.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

javabird said:


> Sorry I don't know what ADO stands for.


*A*dditional *D*igital *O*utlet.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Bigg said:


> You're wrong in the other direction. A cord-cutter is defined as someone who doesn't have *pay TV* services. Who you get your internet from and what other businesses they are in with their GPON fiber, HFC coax, or VDSL plants is irrelevant to that point.


Since when did having a different opinion make someone wrong wrong? Then again, I forgot that anyone with an opinion different than your is automatically in the wrong. 

I think the term "cord cutter" is erroneous because no matter how you get your TV programming, you're still paying a provider to acquire it. If you get it via streaming service you're paying Netflix or Hulu or some other streaming provider. I acknowledge the fact that the term has become universally accepted. I just believe the term is misleading and not actually correct.

FYI, cord cutters are defined as those who get their TV from some source other than cable or satellite. Hulu Plus and Netflix are still pay TV services because you don't get them for free so your definition is incorrect.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I thought we were talking about legal means of getting HBO Go? If I wanted to I could do that or download torrents of HBO shows. But both those ways are along the same vein. I would get access to HBO Go by legal means.


Having a parent's logon is not exactly the same as torrenting stuff, although it's not completely in line with the TOS. It gets really hairy for college students, or for people who haven't changed their legal address yet, as they're still technically part of the household.



mr.unnatural said:


> Since when did having a different opinion make someone wrong wrong? Then again, I forgot that anyone with an opinion different than your is automatically in the wrong.


The definition of a term is not an opinion. It's a definition. The definition of cord cutting is canceling *pay TV* services. It has nothing to do with what type of connection your broadband comes in via, and whether that same wire also has TV on it. People who drop landlines still drop them even if they are canceling cable phone or U-Verse phone or FIOS phone, even if they keep one or more other parts of what those services offer...



> I think the term "cord cutter" is erroneous because no matter how you get your TV programming, you're still paying a provider to acquire it. If you get it via streaming service you're paying Netflix or Hulu or some other streaming provider. I acknowledge the fact that the term has become universally accepted. I just believe the term is misleading and not actually correct.


It's specific to facilities-based pay-TV providers (facilities include satellites, coax plants, VDSL, and fiber).



> FYI, cord cutters are defined as those who get their TV from some source other than cable or satellite. Hulu Plus and Netflix are still pay TV services because you don't get them for free so your definition is incorrect.


No. The term "pay-TV provider" has a specific meaning in the industry, and that is differentiated from OTT providers. That's been clear all along, so you don't need to arbitrarily nitpick here.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> By whose definition? I say if the cord isn't connected, you are a cord cutter, period. If I was actually paying for cable, I would be a stupid cord cutter but I am not, I am paying for HBOGo, period. Find a better deal for what I want, I will gladly accept it, but I am sure you can't.


Please post a copy of your bill, because you CAN NOT use HBOGo without subscribing to cable unless you are using someone else account.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> My bill doesn't itemize what I am paying for each of any of the services I use or don't use, nor does the contract, I get to decide what services are worth what price to me. This is a contract and I accept it when I receive value as I require since I am paying the bill.
> 
> Here is the proper allocation of the bill according to the only person qualified to allocate the bill:
> 
> ...


Sorry I call all of this BS unless you post a REAL copy of your bill.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JSY said:


> I really never liked the phrase "cut the cord" because it's so inaccurate. If I recall, this originally mean people who canceled cable and went with OTA.


Actually, I think the true origin of the phrase "cutting the cord" was people in the late 90s/early 2000s who were dropping their home phone and going cell phone only, as cell phones don't use cords. Eventually the phrase started to be used for people ditching cable TV and satellite, even though satellite doesn't technically deliver TV through a "cord" and many "cord cutters" retain internet delivered by the cable company over a "cord".


----------

